# Job Seeker Visa



## sonudave (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello, 

I have 8 years of experience in Testing. I have done BE Biomedical Engineering. What are the chances to Get JSV? If I will not get a job then should I have to come back to India? 

Thanks


----------



## ElecktraKing (Mar 9, 2016)

sonudave said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have 8 years of experience in Testing. I have done BE Biomedical Engineering. What are the chances to Get JSV? If I will not get a job then should I have to come back to India?
> 
> Thanks


for the chance of getting work plz research on internet about job market for you profile if you are confident enough then only apply for the JSV. N Yes u need to come back if not get a job....


----------

